# Motor paso a paso de 5 fases



## Joseph (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola a todos, tengo un motor SANYO DENKI STEP SYN de 2.9A 0.72DEG/STEP, tiene 5 cables, buscando por internet encontre el datasheet, donde indica que es un motor de 5 fases y muestra la siguiente tabla de control:







Acabo de probar, colocando la primera secuencia los cables con "*" los coloque a 5V 40A (Fuente ATX) y el resto a tierra, los cables de alimentación de mi protoboard se derritieron por la corriente , asi que decidi acudir a la ayuda de gente que sepa de esto, no estoy muy seguro pero la "sobrecorriente" sucedio cuando force al motor a moverse (10 pasos) con mi mano al probar que el eje se encuentre fijo.

¿Como controlo este tipo de motores?

¿Como puedo limitar la corriente (Tengo que mover una base giratoria por lo que necesito toda la corriente posible)?

Video del motor:





Saludos


Joseph


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 15, 2012)

Joseph dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo un motor SANYO DENKI STEP SYN de 2.9A 0.72DEG/STEP, tiene 5 cables, buscando por internet encontre el datasheet, donde indica que es un motor de 5 fases y muestra la siguiente tabla de control:
> 
> http://img.overpic.net/images/s/n/e/xsneqykzbpogeyr7pt88m.jpg
> 
> ...




Quetal amigo, que chamuscaso le distepero quemando tambien se aprende pero siempre con precaucion, mira los Motores paso a paso necesitan de un Driver para controlarlos, una corriente de 40Ampes para tener accidentes inclusive la muerte, el motor debe ser controlado con una corriente minimo de 2Amp no por 40Amp directos es como colocar 40 elefantes sobre un mani

Checa este tutorial para que conozcas algo al respecto.
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/informacion/tutorial%20stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm


----------



## Joseph (Oct 16, 2012)

Si no estoy mal los 40A de la fuente ATX son el maximo de corriente que pueden entregar, tal vez al sobre-exigir al motor paso mucha mas corriente de la que consume, para ello necesito limitar la corriente que saco de la fuente a unos 4A.

Ya tengo experiencia con motores bipolares y unipolares, pero este motor es de 5 cables - 5 fases 


Alguien tiene experiencia con este tipo de motores?


Saludos


----------



## Nayelli (Nov 8, 2012)

Hola Joseph, llevo un tiempo buscando el datasheet del motor, ando en las mismas que tu, sólo que no he encontrado la hoja de datos, crees que me la puedas compartir, si no es mucha molestia claro.


----------



## electronico911 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hola buenas tardes.

El ultimo post es bastante viejo, y no llegaron a ningun lado, siguiendo el link solo hablan de los motores sencillitos de dos fases pero de 5 nada.  asi que no se si deba abrir otro hilo, pero es que estoy algo perdido. les contare a ver quien puede ayudarme.

motor vexta model A4208-9215k, 5 fases, 0.72grados, 2AMP, 0.5 ohm, la idea es controlarlo con un arduino uno y 10 Mosfet, en todas las paginas que he mirado llego al mismo diagrama que les posteo y es aparentemente sencillo pero:
1- Necesitaria 10 lineas para poderlo controlar lo cual es demasiado. seria mejor poder hacerlo con 5.
2- En todos los diagramas usan mosfet canal  N y hasta donde yo se, funcionan similar a un transistor npn dejando pasar la  corriente negativa  desde el source hacia el dreno,  cuando se le inyecta una señal de voltaje positiva en el gate; hasta alli normal. pero al colocar un  mosfet a  conducir corriente positiva del dreno  hacia el source como en el diagrama  se cae demasiado voltaje  estoy haciendo pruebas con 5 volts y se caen 2v  incrementado el voltaje de fuente a 12.5v se caen 3.5v  ¿ esto si es adecuado?

Buscando encontre este diagrama que con compuertas logicas logra reducir un motor bipolar de 8 lineas a cuatro, y estaba pensando en agregar una fase mas, pero sigue surguiendo la duda con la caida de voltaje 
buscado otro poco encontre esto ww.lamja.com/?p=96 pero esta algo tremendo e igual es para un bipolar
agradezco cualquier dato con el que puedan ayudar.
cordial saludo.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 6, 2015)

Si es para controlarlo con solo Mosfet, lo mas viable y comodo es con 2 Array Mosfet.






De lo contrario toca usar este driver también puede usar los TIP31:










Si usara Arduino lo mas viable es controlarlo con los Drivers de Esteca555, drivers con Mosfet calientan mucho.


----------



## electronico911 (Sep 6, 2015)

Te  agradezco mucho por tu respuesta, el integrado SI 7510 esta muy interesante, ojala y pueda encontrarlo localmente,  pero veo que igualmente usan 10 mosfet canal n, ¿ que opinas sobre la caida de 2-3v en el paso de corriente positiva de dreno a source ? que se ve en las 5 fases, ¿ o acaso estoy  equivocado ?


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 7, 2015)

Es muy padre ese SI7510, también esta el EIC4131, en la web de oriental motor, explica detalladamente todo, incluso hay diagramas para controlar los Vexta de 5 faces:






http://www.orientalmotor.com/technology/articles/article-new-pentagon-chip-set.html

Si desea tener un buen driver, le tocará adquirir los 5 phase driver Vexta, esos si los hay por todos lados, pero no son nada económicos. 

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## electronico911 (Sep 7, 2015)

Nada. Averigue en las tiendas de electronica locales y no encuentro  ninguno de los antes mencionados, hare una prueba con los tip 31c ya que son un poco mas aguantadores en su base. agradezco mucho tu informacion, vere si mando a  pedir unos a china, pero con ese dolar tan alto, da miedo.

Saludos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hola amigos. Si analizan la tabla pueden ver que siempre se alimentan 2 bobinas en serie del motor y siempre son 2 diferentes bobinas en serie. Además lo que se va haciendo es fuera de la secuencia de pares de bobinas es que la polaridad aplicada varía. Que significa eso?

Para poder lograr lo arriba detallado se necesitan 2 pares de puentes "H". Siempre un puente "H" alimenta 1 par de bobinas. El motor es de 5 fases se requiere reconfigurar los elementos en forma de MosFets para formar el puente "H" requerido.

Soy un poco anticuado, pero un puente "H" siempre requiere de un par de MosFets "n" y de un par de MosFets "p".

Para limitar la corriente al máximo permitido por el motor se usa "PWM", modulación de ancho de pulso. Los PWM consisten siempre de Pulso activo, polaridad que permite el flujo de corriente y pulso noactivo que lo inhibe. Para determinar que porcentaje del tiempo de un ciclo, consistiendo de tiempo activo e inactivo, hay que aplicar la ley de Ohm. Digamos que el motor aguanta 2A, entonces con 5 VDc y 40A de alimentación el tiempo activo solo debe ser de 1/20 = 5% del ciclo! Eso significa que el motor no será sometido a corriente durante 95% del tiempo! Eso solo puede funcionar usando una frecuencia de PWM muy alta!

Pero, indicando el tutorial sobre motores a paso que he publicado, usar una fuente de solo 5 VDC y 40 A es un absurdo! Yo en mi uso de los motores de paso en los videos que publique uso 24 VDC en motores de 2A por ejemplo. Aumentando la tensión aplicada se logra mas potencia, el PWM limita el flujo de corriente!

Pero hay que resaltar otro detalle que probablemente sea erróneo o mal entendido en lo que escribe Joseph! Si bien leo lo que escribe su fuente de alimentación es capaz de proveer hasta 40A y una tensión de 5 VDC! Cuánta corriente fluye por las 2 bobinas en serie del motor depende de la resistencia estática de las 2 bobinas que se puede medir sencillamente usando un multímetro y aplicando la ley de Ohm!


----------



## electronico911 (Sep 14, 2015)

Gracias  Hellmut por tu respuesta, armado de valor y paciencia arme un driver con 10 transistores  npn 2n3404 (200mA de corriente de colector), eso seria como armar 2 puente h y medio,10 diodos 1n4007, 10 resistencias para la base del transistor de 680ohms. Era solo para hacer una prueba y si algo malo pasaba no se quemaran los tic 41 que consegui que son  mas caros, que los 2n, y coloque una resistencia de 24ohms a la masa comun del driver  para que asi limitara la corriente cerca de los 180mA y no fuera a quemar los transistores. hice la programacion basica en arduino y a  probar; empece con 10v y el motor  apenas temblaba subi a 15v y empezo a moverse lentamente, aunque perdia pasos y se quedaba pegado, incremente el voltaje a 20v hizo varias vueltas completas, con un bajisimo torque obviamente, pero la idea era probar  la programacion, y el armado del driver. desconecte al poco tiempo por que los transistores npn que conducian la linea positiva se estaban calentando.

Hellmut, pues yo tambien estaba acostumbrado a ver los puente h con transistores o mosfets complementarios npn -pnp  pero todos los drivers que he visto para estos motores paso a paso los arman asi, es por eso que hice una prueba a pequeña escala con los npn  de encapsulado TO-92 y de baja potencia para cerciorarme que iban a funcionar. 

No se si este equivocado pero creo que solo usan npn para luego poder hacer un ahorro de lineas de control usando compuertas o algo similar y de esta manera usar el uno logico para la mitad del puente h( encendido) y este se niega (0) enviandolo a la otra mitad del puente h(apagado) y luego cuando envian un 0  ocurre lo contrario y de esta manera se ahorran la mitad de lineas de control.

Aunque aun no he encontrado como  implementar este sistema en el motor de 5 fases.

cordial saludo



Buenas noches
Me pase por la pagina de  Esteca y esta buena, pero usa  solo motores bipolares y unipolares, basandose en integrados para motores paso a paso  de solo 4 salidas  con lo que solo hay que armar una  etapa de potencia.

En vista de que funciono bien con los transistores pequeños, decidi usar los tip 41, pero el motor tiene un bajisimo torque, mido la corriente y solo consume alrededor de 300mA. tendre que armar un control de corriente  como el que trae implementado el l297 o algo asi )y un pwm a punta de 555, pero la cosa se pondria fea, queda muy  discreto todo. y me pongo a pensar en las horribles 10 lineas de control y se me ocurre  tal vez usar un registro como el 74hc595

esta es  la funcion en arduino que estoy usando


```
// sentido HORARIO
void pasos(){
  
//PASO 0  
digitalWrite(VOHGA,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGE,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLC,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLD,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLE,LOW);

delay(interval); //200mS
//PASO 1
digitalWrite(VOHGA,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGB,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGE,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLD,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLE,LOW);

delay(interval);
//PASO 2
digitalWrite(VOHGA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGB,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGE,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLD,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLE,HIGH);

delay(interval);
//PASO 3
digitalWrite(VOHGA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGB,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGC,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGE,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLE,HIGH);

delay(interval);
//PASO 4
digitalWrite(VOHGA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGC,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGE,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLA,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLE,HIGH);

delay(interval);
//PASO 5
digitalWrite(VOHGA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGC,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGD,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGE,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLA,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLE,LOW);

delay(interval);
//PASO 6
digitalWrite(VOHGA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGD,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGE,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLA,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLB,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLE,LOW);

delay(interval);
//PASO 7
digitalWrite(VOHGA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGD,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGE,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLB,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLE,LOW);

delay(interval);
//PASO 8
digitalWrite(VOHGA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGE,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLB,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLC,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLE,LOW);

delay(interval);
//PASO 9
digitalWrite(VOHGA,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOHGB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGC,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOHGE,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLA,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLB,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLC,HIGH);
digitalWrite(VOLD,LOW);
digitalWrite(VOLE,LOW);

delay(interval);


}
```
cordial saludo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 14, 2015)

Hola ., bueno lo posteo aca ., porque veo que puede llegar a ser lo mismo​ Tengo cuatro motores "cuadraditos " y dos motores de los "redonditos" ., que son sacados de una fotocopiadora toshiba​ Desconozco el voltaje porque su fuente ya la habian retirado (llegue tarde jejejejejeje )​ Lo que relmente me tiene desconsertado es   !!!! que tienen tres cables ¡¡¡​ La etiqueta de los "cuadraditos" dice 2,2  Ω y 3,75 °/step  y la de los "redonditos" dice 3,1  Ω y 3 faces​ La verdad que estoy desconcertado en como conectarlos .,  las placas de driver tampoco estaban​


----------



## electronico911 (Sep 15, 2015)

buenos dias.

Sin ser muy conocedor en el tema,  hace ya rato un amigo me regalo dos motores de impresora igualmente con dos motores de tres cables, energize dos de ellas y el motor arranco dio varias vueltas pero aunque lo tenia conectado, se detuvo; cambie uno de los cables y ocurrio lo mismo el motor dio varias vueltas y se detuvo. averiguando encontre que se trataba de motores brushless es decir sin escobillas, son motores de corriente alterna, que funcionan con continua gracias a una complicada electronica de control, estos son los motores que se usan en aeromodelismo son muy potentes pero intentar hacer un drive eficaz para esto es complicadito, si buscas encontraras controladores que se llaman esc  y vienen de acuerdo a la corriente del motor, aunque para esos dos motores que tienes no se cuales servirian se ven grandesitos, hay brushless inrunner que son los que uno esta acostumbrado a ver y los hay outrunner en donde el que gira es el estator y el rotor permanece fijo.
Espero haberte ayudado.
Cordial saludo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 15, 2015)

hola y muchas gracias 





electronico911 dijo:


> buenos dias.
> 
> Sin ser muy conocedor en el tema,  hace ya rato un amigo me regalo dos motores de impresora igualmente con dos motores de tres cables, energize dos de ellas y el motor arranco dio varias vueltas pero aunque lo tenia conectado, se detuvo; cambie uno de los cables y ocurrio lo mismo el motor dio varias vueltas y se detuvo. averiguando encontre que se trataba de motores brushless es decir sin escobillas, son motores de corriente alterna, que funcionan con continua gracias a una complicada electronica de control, estos son los motores que se usan en aeromodelismo son muy potentes pero intentar hacer un drive eficaz para esto es complicadito, si buscas encontraras controladores que se llaman esc  y vienen de acuerdo a la corriente del motor, aunque para esos dos motores que tienes no se cuales servirian se ven grandesitos, hay brushless inrunner que son los que uno esta acostumbrado a ver y los hay outrunner en donde el que gira es el estator y el rotor permanece fijo.
> Espero haberte ayudado.
> Cordial saludo.


 Bueno te cuento ., que el lugar donde estaba conectado el pap., (cuadrados) .,  era el desplazamiento de las hojas​ Y te cuento que el mecanismo que movia era bastante pesadito (correa dentada)​ Como comente mas arriba ., incluso los desarme para comparar ., !!! y internamente son iguales ¡¡¡¡ con las mismas cantidad de bobinados (obiamente las conexiones son distintas) pongo fotos de los dos​


----------



## electronico911 (Sep 15, 2015)

Buenas.
Probablemente el motor de 6 cables si se trate de un motor paso a paso  unipolar, de eso si hay bastante en internet con videos de como diferenciar las bobinas y realizar las conexiones usando microcontroladores o electronica digital , pero el de tres cables, si lo desarmaste y no encontraste ninguna tarjeta electronica adentro, tal vez sea un brushless. Se ven todo robustos que dan muchas ganas de ponerlos a andar, pero alli es donde se pone fea la cosa, yo siempre habia conectado unipolares sin ningun problema, pero  el de 5 fases con el que inicie la pregunta si ya me tiene algo desesperado.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 21, 2015)

hola 





electronico911 dijo:


> Buenas.
> Probablemente el motor de 6 cables si se trate de un motor paso a paso  unipolar, de eso si hay bastante en internet con videos de como diferenciar las bobinas y realizar las conexiones usando microcontroladores o electronica digital , pero el de tres cables, si lo desarmaste y no encontraste ninguna tarjeta electronica adentro, tal vez sea un brushless. Se ven todo robustos que dan muchas ganas de ponerlos a andar, pero alli es donde se pone fea la cosa, yo siempre habia conectado unipolares sin ningun problema, pero  el de 5 fases con el que inicie la pregunta si ya me tiene algo desesperado.


gracias amigo ., pero parece que en el mensaje anterior no me entendio​ en la foto es uno de los que ya tenia (6 cables) ., y desrme para ver su coneccionado .,​ y asi lo comparo con el de tres cables tambien desarme el otro (redondito)., adentro no hay niguna placa electronica .,  y es igual al de 4 . 5 y 6 cables ( tambien tengo para comparar jejejeje)​ evidentemente son PAP .,  aca el asunto es como los conecto o como diseño el driver .,o en su defecto me pondre a estudiar como son las conecciones internas​ ya he probado los de 5 y 6 cables ., los conecto  como los de 4.,  pero sin los de alimentacion o punto medio de las bobinas​ en los dos casos me funcionaron perfectamente ., pero en este caso estoy desconsertado de como​ y vuelvo a repetir  los dos motores ., mostrados en las fotos anteriores., internamente y externamente son iguales​ Eh inclusive se puede intercambiar los rotores ., porque a simple vista ., son exactamente iguales​


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 21, 2015)

El motor esta conectado las coil A+ y B+ y un Tap central para un alto torque eso es todo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola y muchas gracias 





ElectroWero dijo:


> El motor esta conectado las coil A+ y B+ y un Tap central para un alto torque eso es todo.


 pero la le verdad no te entiendo​ No entiendo la explicacion de como conectar ., (o reconectar ) el motor de 3 (TRES) cables​ Si serias tan amable ., de explicarme mejor ., estaria muy agradecido​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 134634​
¿ Revisaste que el conector del motor con solo 3 cable no se encuentre dañado y halla tenido en algún momento 6 cables ?


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 22, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola y muchas gracias  pero la le verdad no te entiendo​ No entiendo la explicacion de como conectar ., (o reconectar ) el motor de 3 (TRES) cables​ Si serias tan amable ., de explicarme mejor ., estaria muy agradecido​Ver el archivo adjunto 134934 Ver el archivo adjunto 134935



Para que entienda un poco de como se trabaja un motor con 2 bobinas con un Tap central y de 3 phase, aqui puede leer este PDF y comprender su funcionamiento:

http://www.q-tech.hu/pdf/SanyoDenki/3 phase/3ph katalogus.pdf

También hay driver mas sencillos para conectar un PAP 3 Wire Leads.











Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 22, 2015)

AMIGO 





Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 134634​
> ¿ Revisaste que el conector del motor con solo 3 cable no se encuentre dañado y halla tenido en algún momento 6 cables ?


Epsssss ., gracias fogo .. este sip., yo los saque de la maquina ., tengo tres de los "cuadraditos" y seis de los "redonditos" (fotos de mas arriba)​ Como dije antes estaban en la parte de la "cabeza" (escaneo de la fotocopiadora) y donde arrastra el papel​ En un primer momento pense que los cables ., se los habian "arancado" ., pero no nop​ dos de los cuales no se tenia acceso si no se retiraba la cubierta de metal ., y  las ficha que se ve en la foto estaba junto con el manojo de cables que tuve que habrir​ Y el otro indicio .,  que me dio apensar eso .,  es en la ficha del motor ., pues tiene los agujeros de los otros cables vacios​ Cuando llegue a mi casa ., voy a desarmarlos (el de seis y el de tres y saco fotos ) para que vean ., a mi ver son iguales (adentro)​ Obiamente el omiaje ., de las bobinas sea distinto ., y el dato que aporto el compañero ELECTRO-WERO ., puede qu este en lo correcto​ Recupere varios coolers de alli tambien ., y son todos de 24v ., pero como dije antes ., de elctronica ., no habia nada ( ni fuente ., ni driver) como para sacarse la duda​ tengo un monton de pap"s (cerca de 30).,  pero solo algunos tiene datos impresos ., los demas ni idea​ El motor de la foto esta impecable sin rayones ., golpes o envejecimiento​


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 22, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> AMIGO Epsssss ., gracias fogo .. este sip., yo los saque de la maquina ., tengo tres de los "cuadraditos" y seis de los "redonditos" (fotos de mas arriba)​ Como dije antes estaban en la parte de la "cabeza" (escaneo de la fotocopiadora) y donde arrastra el papel​ En un primer momento pense que los cables ., se los habian "arancado" ., pero no nop​ dos de los cuales no se tenia acceso si no se retiraba la cubierta de metal ., y  las ficha que se ve en la foto estaba junto con el manojo de cables que tuve que habrir​ Y el otro indicio .,  que me dio apensar eso .,  es en la ficha del motor ., pues tiene los agujeros de los otros cables vacios​ Cuando llegue a mi casa ., voy a desarmarlos (el de seis y el de tres y saco fotos ) para que vean ., a mi ver son iguales (adentro)​ Obiamente el omiaje ., de las bobinas sea distinto ., y el dato que aporto el compañero ELECTRO-WERO ., puede qu este en lo correcto​ Recupere varios coolers de alli tambien ., y son todos de 24v ., pero como dije antes ., de elctronica ., no habia nada ( ni fuente ., ni driver) como para sacarse la duda​ tengo un monton de pap"s (cerca de 30).,  pero solo algunos tiene datos impresos ., los demas ni idea​ El motor de la foto esta impecable sin rayones ., golpes o envejecimiento​



En vez de tratar de como conectarlo con 3 wire, seria mas viable  soldar los otros 3 cables, para conectarlo a 6 wire, para usarlo tanto bipolar y unipolar con doble Tap de 2 phase, con cualquier driver los pone a trabajar en una buena CNC caserita.


----------



## jreyes (Sep 22, 2015)

Dejo el diagrama secuencial del motor de tres fases solamente para no perderle el rastro.


Saludos.


----------



## jreyes (Sep 23, 2015)

En la imagen de la secuencia de giro del motor se aprecia que hay tres estados de control: [+], [-] y [ ], el último es equivalente a alta impedancia y hace que por la bobina no circule corriente en ningún sentido. Una implementeación básica de dicho estado se logra con un tótem seguido de un MOSFET-p y de ahí a la carga:







La "tabla" de control sería la siguiente:






La lógica es positiva. La combinación 0 1 no se permite.


Según la secuencia la combinación para las tres bobinas es la siguiente:






Los valores están pareados y representan las fuentes izquierda (tótem bipolar) y derecha  (MOSFET-p) respectivamente.

Si se coloca una secuencia de control para ver cómo anda el circuito el resutado de la simulación es el que sigue:






Creo que se podría implementar un circuito semidiscreto con un 555+4017b y varias compuertas or discretas y gobernar el motor. Falta por averiguar el control para hacerlo girar en sentido contrario (aunque puede que sea con intercambiar dos fases).


Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 23, 2015)

hola 





jreyes dijo:


> En la imagen de la secuencia de giro del motor se aprecia que hay tres estados de control: [+], [-] y [ ], el último es equivalente a alta impedancia y hace que por la bobina no circule corriente en ningún sentido. Una implementeación básica de dicho estado se logra con un tótem seguido de un MOSFET-p y de ahí a la carga:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dBhFe3L.png
> 
> ...


 Bueno ., el asunto es que yo quiero los PAP para otro uso (simple y no tan simple)​ El manejo de todos es con microprocesador., y lo que me desiste de la idea de usarlo tal cual ., es el consumo serca de 3A​ pues me inclino mas por la idea del compañero  ELECTRO-WERO ., entomces es mas facil de usar​ Por lo tanto  mas facil de alimentar y tambien bajamos el consumo ( al no tener tantas bobinas conectadas )​ El uso que yo les voy a dar., en algunos montajes son 10 (diez) motores juntos ., entonces lo de la alimentacion es todo un tema ., solo con sacar un calculo a 3A por motor ., ya les da una idea​ en cuanto a la programacion ., he logrado que funcionen en 8 y 16 BIT (dos velocidades) en cuanto alo que dice el compañero jreyes ., sip ., tengo una libreria que es facil de adptar siguiendo el ejemplo de la ultima figura​



Mas tarde veo si puedeo subir las fotos ., aun no he tenido tiempo de sacarlas​ PD: amigo JREYES ., trate de subir las imagenes al foro ., y no pegar links ., porque suceden dos cosas ., o no se ven o con el tiempo se borran los link ., (esta muy buena la info) y el hilo queda sin sentido ni uso para los demas


----------



## gusolid (Ago 1, 2017)

buenas noches, yo también tengo un motor que compre muy económico que necesito para un proyecto pero resulta que es de 5 fases tipo nuevo pentágono, mi pregunta es: no hay manera de hacer una conexión para poder hacer trabajar este motor como bipolar? he buscado mucho y no he encontrado mucha información sobre este tipo de motores y sus driver son difíciles de conseguir ademas de ser muy costosos, alguien me podría orientar un poco? agradezco de antemano la atención prestada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 2, 2017)

Hola, cuántos cables posee ese motor?


----------



## gusolid (Ago 2, 2017)

hola, tiene 5 cables y es de 5 fases tipo nuevo pentagono


----------



## pandacba (Ago 2, 2017)

Que tenga 5 cables no indica que sea de 5phases


----------



## gusolid (Ago 2, 2017)

gracias por responder, si yo tengo presente eso, pero este es de este tipo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2017)

Encontré ésto :

http://www.orientalmotor.cl/recurso_tecnico/excitador-nuevo-pentagono-bipolar.html


----------



## DamaGuerrera (May 10, 2020)

Hola, no se si ya resolviste el problema con el motor de 5 hilos, yo tengo 3 similares que saque de una impresora, y me topo con eso, que el de 5 hilos comparte un mismo hilo en el centro de las dos bobinas... A causa de eso todos sus hilos tienen continuidad, es ahí el problema para identificar las bobinas, pero si eliminamos ese hilo lo podemos volver bipolar.


----------

